# Need home for 1 eyed male pigeon



## WasKristen3111 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi - I am looking for someone who wants to adopt my pigeon. He is a fancy variety, but I do not know what kind exactly. I think he may be some kind of roller. He is red checked on his body and wings and has an all-white tail and head. He is blind in one eye from an injury that happened before I adopted him. Because of his blindness, he must be kept as a pet in a large cage or aviary. He can't get out and he doesn't like to be out. I've let him out to fly a few times and he gets very nervous and wants right back in his cage. I do not know how old he is but he was an adult when I adopted him 5 years ago. I got him to be a mate for my pet female helmet pigeon who was lonely and they loved each other dearly, but she recently got very sick and the vet was unable to cure her so I had her put to sleep. I have been looking for a new mate for my male pigeon since he is terribly lonely now, but I haven't had luck yet. I found out today that I'm expecting a baby so I know my time to care for the pigeon will be greatly reduced. So, I am trying to find him a new home. Hopefully somewhere where there's a lonely female out there. He was very sweet and gentle to his mate but not particularly friendly to people. He is semi-tame and will let you hold him but he tends to bite and slap with disapproval. He does "talk" to you, though, when you talk to him and he dances and prances and puffs up. He's a beautiful, very noble bird. I can email a photo to serious inquiries. I live in Pensacola, Florida but I can drive him farther South in Florida or North into Alabama. Thank you for your interest! Email me at [email protected].


----------

